# Pressure treated Wood



## lovesthebirds (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi

I am looking for some advice on what wood to use for the interior of a new loft i am building.

The outside will be made from Barrel Board or Loglap nailed onto 2" x 2" batons.

The batons and Barrel Board or Loglap will be pressure treated. This will be exposed on the inside to the birds.

The floor will be wood slats again this will be made from 2" x 1" slats which have been pressure treated.

Will the wood being pressure treated cause any issues?

I can line the inside of the loft with plywood which will hide the treated wood but this will of course cost a good bit more money.

Any ideas greatly welcomed


----------

